# Possible to have planted nano without filter?



## xandert (May 5, 2008)

*I know it can be done successfully. Someone recently posted a link in one of the forums (can't for the life of me remember which one) showing just such a setup. I'm currently working on establishing just such a tank at my office - 5g.*


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

It can be done. I have two. Heavily planted and a light bioload will work really well, and it looks really beautiful. You could have shrimps, ottos and maybe a few small fish (depending on size of tak) without a filter as long as you keep up on the partial water changes (i do very very little ones every other day) and you have alot of plants.


----------



## Choco (Dec 8, 2007)

I never actually tried to have a nano filterless planted tank on purpose, but I have had a 1.5 gallon acrylic critter box with 3 blue shrimp (neocaridina, but they are actually not blue http://www.petshrimp.com/neocaridinaspblue.html ) fliterless for over 3 months already.

They 3 shrimp were mixed with a batch of cherry shrimp I brought, and because I didn't want the 2 to cross breed, I separated out the 3 blue shrimp in the 1.5 gallon tank without any filer. (It was intended to be a temporary hosing until i figure out where to put them....)

I threw some flourite substrate, a clump of java moss, and a bunch of excess riccia i had in there, and pretty much just left it like this without filter since March 2008. Never had water change, only top off the water every 2 weeks or so, and it gets 23watts CF light 10 hrs / day.

The shrimp are all doing fine, the riccia covered the entire top, and the java moss probably tripled in size. 

So...i'd say it can definitely be done if you have enough lighting and plant density.


----------



## xandert (May 5, 2008)

*Found it!

http://naturalaquariums.com/bb/index.php?topic=1029.0

There is a link or two mixed into the thread that I found very interesting. Hope this helps. *


----------



## JoshP (May 4, 2008)

thanks for the info !


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

but its best to have some form of aeriation, unless you plan on doing very frequent PWCs (which wouldnt be a bad idea on a tank with no filter...), otherwise the tank could experience cultural eutrophication.


----------



## JoshP (May 4, 2008)

Im going to aerate at night. thanks


----------

